

Hacker News Nation – Weekly HN highlights on YouTube - Jamie452
http://www.youtube.com/user/hackernewsnation/videos?sort=da&flow=list&view=0

======
reconbot
It's a great vibe and an easy way to catch up if you don't get to read HN
every day. (I may be biased however, I was in the audience one day)

~~~
castig
Thanks @reconbot... you're welcome back to our NYC recording anytime. Hit us
up bud.

------
Jamie452
I love this show that's been put together, so I thought I'd share it on here
with the rest of the community!

~~~
castig
Hell yes!

